# Cancelé la reparación de inicio automático y ya no inicia el S.O.



## yogriel (Ago 1, 2015)

Bueno el asunto es este, me entregaron una laptop mini compaq para que le arregle un asunto que es muy sencillo y me tarda 5 minutos pero mi brother se desesperó porque no lo hacía ya que el trajo la lap y es de su amigo creo, entonces trató de arreglar el asunto que iba a hacer viendo vídeos en youtube y todo se echó a perder.. 

lo que hizo fue.. 
entrar en modo seguro apretando [F8] 
Dice que al entrar en modo seguro aparecieron varias letras blancas (cuando cargan los archivos y drivers principales) 
y que después de eso apareció un cuadro blanco que decía "reparación de inicio automático" entonces le dije que lo cancelara pero al parecer no se podía cancelar porque decía "no se puede cancelar la operación de reparación actual" entonces esperamos 1 hora y media y lo que hizo fué apagar la laptop cancelando la operación ya que al parecer no daba avances. 

ahí empezó el problema.. 

al encender la laptop se puede ver el logo de windows cargando: 
y después de eso se ve la pantalla negra (pero encendida) y solo se puede apreciar el puntero del mouse en medio y nada más 
ya dejé la laptop así por 2 horas y no aparece nada más 

¿que pruebas realicé? 
ya entre en estas herramientas de recuperaciónIMAGEN 2)
*El número 1 parece que es lo que echó a perder el arranque del sistema operativo aunque le vuelva a dar click ahí no se soluciona me dice "no se ha podido encontrar el error etc.." 

*Restaurar sistema no me servirá ya que al intentar hacerlo dice que no hay ningún punto de restauración (vaya que se acaban las salidas) 

*recuperación de imagen del sistema (no se realizó ninguno) 

ACLARO NO CREO QUE SEA NINGÚN PROBLEMA FISICO YA QUE el problema empezó cuando se interrumpió la supuesta reparación de no se que 

Y en el símbolo del sistema ya intenté con todos estos comandos realizados corectamente: 

1.-CHKDSK D: /f /r /I ( y se quedó en 11% de analisis al reiniciar) 
(la unidad es (DSmile ya que al entrar en las herramientas de reparación dice Disco local D: Windows] 

2.-"D:WindowsSystem32Bootwinload.exe" y copié este archivo en 
"D:WindowsSystem32" reemplazando Winload.exe. 

3.- ya usé SFC /SCANNOW 

4.- ya usé reparador de discos de tune up (conectando el HDD en mi PC de escritorio básicamente hace lo mismo que chkdsk al reiniciar se quedó en 11%) 

5.- ya usé takeown /F /r (en simbolo del sistema como administrador claro) 


AL CONECTAR EL HDD EN MI PC APARECE LAS 4 PARTICIONES QUE TIENE 
(ESmile RECOVERY (COMO 12GB) 
(FSISTEMA, (COMO 120MB) 
(G: no me acuerdo que) 
(D: WINDOWS (COMO 214GB) 

en la particion de WINDOWS SOLO DICE FORMATO NTFS PERO no dice la capacidad y al querer instalar windows SÍ lo dice 

NOTA: los archivos que están ahi son trabajos de $2,000 y otras cosas por eso quiero que se pueda reparar sin formatear gracias. 

NOTA2: como la laptop no tiene lector usé un usb booteable de windows y también lo conecte en mi pc como mencioné


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 1, 2015)

todo se pùede reparar sin formatear .

formatear es para mi una marranada
hay varias formas de hacer una reparacion:
1.- quita el disco duro y metelo en otra computadora a manera de esclavo
2.-enciende la computadora y aparecera como un disco duro mas
3.-revisa ese disco duro con la otra computadora aplicando CHKDSK

si no da resultado puedes usar la misma laptop pero cargado un CD booteable o una USB
puede ser *hirens boot cd* es un disco con una vercion recortada de Win XP que permite abrir el discco duro por dentro y ahi puedes recuperar todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2015)

F8 ==> *La última configuración válida/buena conocida*


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 1, 2015)

Al menos está dañada la FAT.
Algo de eso hubo, ya que no te acusa tamaño.

*PC Ispector Recoveri File*, y otras herramientas similares, te permiten recuperar archivos, aún luego del formateo.

Solo tienes que evitar escribir algo sobre ese HD, y por supuesto, bootearlo como esclavo en otra máquina, (*cosa que ya hiciste*).


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 1, 2015)

Buenas, también podes intentar con algún Linux booteable o mejor dicho instalado en un pendrive y casi seguro te dejara ver los archivos de Windows (en el peor de los casos descargando una herramienta para tal efecto), así que desde ahí podrás copiarlos al mismo pendrive con linux o a otro pendrive extra... 

Cuando lo conectaste a tu pc, no te dejo ver los archivos? de ultima back up, y reinstalas el sistema...
si no instalas nada SOBRE el espacio físico de los archivos de valor podrás recuperar los, aun borrados claro con Recuva, una herramienta de pirifon (creo también creadores de Ccleaner) esto ultimo desde el mismo Windows...


Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 1, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> B
> si no instalas nada SOBRE el espacio físico de los archivos de valor podrás recuperar los, aun borrados claro con *Recuva*, una herramienta de pirifon (creo también creadores de Ccleaner) esto ultimo desde el mismo Windows...
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Recuva, es una herramienta, que *goza de gran reputación* también.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2015)

Otra muy buena herramienta, cuando ocurren errores que se pueden deber a sectores dañados en el disco es utilzar el HDregenerator que se puede colocar en un pendrive y hacerlo booteable, suele recuperar sectores sin perdida de inormación y muchas  veces tras hacer esto, el sistems suele arrancar sin problemas, Lo utilzo a menudo ya que me ha dado muchas satisfacciónes, en muchos casos no hace fallta hacer más nada, si al iniciar windos quiere comprobar el disco permitir que lo haga y por lo general la máquina saldra funcionando


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 1, 2015)

muchas herraminetas mencionadas las trae HIRENS BOOT CD 
trae una distribucion linux ,win XP mini , recuperador de discoduro 

solo baja la ISO y grabas en un CD o en una memoria


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 3, 2015)

Mi recomendación si no has tocado para nada el sistema de archivos pero no puedes acceder, sería probar con TestDisk, usando eso puedes recuperar sistemas perdidos y acceder a los archivos, no es lo mismo que el recuva por que no recupera eliminados, sino que analiza el disco y busca la partición perdida accediendo a los archivos directamente, de ahí lo puedes copiar o reconstruir el sistema para que vuelva a estar accesible.


----------

